# HD5450 &win 8.1 issues



## Derek12 (Sep 5, 2013)

GPU Load sensor updates slowly compared to the rest.

It shows all memory as dynamic yet my card has 1 GB *dedicated*








latest AMD driver from Microsoft for 8.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Shows the same for my 5770/2400 cards


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 4, 2014)

Still not fixed in 0.7.9, Sensors tab still thinks my card has no dedicated memory even when the Graphics card section correctly says 1GB dedicated


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2014)

Could that be a Windows 8 problem?


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 4, 2014)

I would say its possible that windows 8 has issue as i have just tested this with my HD7970 and dedicated memory = 0 but dynamic memory = 909MB as i have world of warcraft running.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...sage-sensor-showing-0-mb-on-windows-8.204874/

please test and feedback in the thread


----------

